# Audible books



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

Audible books are something new  to me.  When you buy an audio book do you download it into your device or do you stream it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the audible app on my tablets and my phone. I mostly listen on my phone because I take it with me when I walk.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

but is the book inside your phone or are you streaming it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drafter69 said:


> but is the book inside your phone or are you streaming it?


Downloaded to my phone.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You get the Audible app for your phone or iPod or whatever, then log into your Audible account and it will show a list of the books you've bought under 'cloud' and then you just tap on the book you want to download and it will appear under 'device'. 

If you don't want to keep it on your phone, taking up space, when you've finished you can delete it from the device and it just stays in the cloud till you want to listen to it again.


----------



## anasmeeth (Aug 4, 2017)

This is fantastic app. I use to listen while traveling. I first time read audible books in my Rajasthan tour it is good. I use to read and delete for new books.


----------



## FullLiving (Jun 14, 2018)

I always like to read and for some reason Audible books never appealed to me.


----------

